# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Avvisi telematici di regolarità.

## antonella.ferranti

Buona sera,
qualcuno sa darmi chiarimenti circa la novità degli avvisi telematici di regolarità??
Sul sito Entratel si parla di risposte da comunicare in via telematica, ma sinceramente non ho capito, pur leggendo le istruzioni, che cosa devo fare.
Spero che qualcuno mi chiarisca le idee.Grazie mille :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> Buona sera,
> qualcuno sa darmi chiarimenti circa la novità degli avvisi telematici di regolarità??
> Sul sito Entratel si parla di risposte da comunicare in via telematica, ma sinceramente non ho capito, pur leggendo le istruzioni, che cosa devo fare.
> Spero che qualcuno mi chiarisca le idee.Grazie mille

  
... so ke si può comunicare l'eventuale impossibilità a rispondere circa clienti cessati o in qualche modo nn più "dello studio" ... altro nn so ma aspetto delucidazioni  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non so che tipo di risposta si aspetti il fisco se manda un avviso di regolarità ....  :Confused:     

> ... so ke si può comunicare l'eventuale impossibilità a rispondere circa clienti cessati o in qualche modo nn più "dello studio" ... altro nn so ma aspetto delucidazioni

----------


## Speedy

> Non so che tipo di risposta si aspetti il fisco se manda un avviso di regolarità ....

  Stamane mi è arrivato un file .rcc con avvisi di regolarità (quelli che negli anni precedenti l'ade inviava in forma cartacea).
Quindi:
= ho scaricato dalla sezione software di entratel il sw AvvTel2006_100 e lo ho installato sul mio sistema
= ho autenticato il file .rcc
= ho aperto il sw Avvisi Telematici 2006 ed ho acquisito il contenuto del file .rcc autenticato
= ho stampato le ricevute di regolarità (sorpresa: se ne possono stampare soltanto 15 per volta) 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quante ne pensa il fisco per risparmiare carta ..... 
Speedy, dimentichi un passaggio importante, l'ultimo : 
= ho stracciato le ricevute.  :Smile:  
Visto che non hanno alcun valore..... 
ciao   

> Stamane mi è arrivato un file .rcc con avvisi di regolarità (quelli che negli anni precedenti l'ade inviava in forma cartacea).
> Quindi:
> = ho scaricato dalla sezione software di entratel il sw AvvTel2006_100 e lo ho installato sul mio sistema
> = ho autenticato il file .rcc
> = ho aperto il sw Avvisi Telematici 2006 ed ho acquisito il contenuto del file .rcc autenticato
> = ho stampato le ricevute di regolarità (sorpresa: se ne possono stampare soltanto 15 per volta) 
> Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

acc..... sono arrivati pure a me !! Sono quelli relativi ai 770 semplificati ..... 
Il Fisco mi pensa, allora !!  
che bello  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     

> Quante ne pensa il fisco per risparmiare carta ..... 
> Speedy, dimentichi un passaggio importante, l'ultimo : 
> = ho stracciato le ricevute.  
> Visto che non hanno alcun valore..... 
> ciao

----------


## AntonellaG

Non è solo per risparmiare carta, ma è un onere in più per gli intermediari.
Infatti, a seguito delle nuove disposizioni (avvisi agli intermediari) anzichè ai contribuenti, sono gli intermediari che devono comunicare ai contribuenti il contenuto dell'avviso. 
Tramite le "risposte", gli intermediari possono comunicare le singole posizioni per le quali non è possibile gestire l'avviso telematico, segnalando l'eventuale impossibilità ad operare per:
- cessazione del rapporto di assistenza con il contribuente
- impossibilità a reperire il contribuente
- altre situazioni particolari.
Come fare a dare queste risposte, è spiegato nella guida (18 pagine...) dell'applicativo AvvTel2006.  :Mad:  Ciliegina sulla torta: chiaramente in luglio, sotto scadenza dei redditi e dei relativi versamenti (che quest'anno sono una passeggiata....) e forse anche poco prima delle ferie.
No comment. :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ok, ma se c'è un avviso di REGOLARITA', che devo rintracciare a fare il cliente ? Per dirgli: "Sai, la tua dichiarazione dei redditi è ok, però questo non significa che non ti possano fare un accertamento analitico, o da studi, o da parametri, e che non ti possano chiedfere i documenti giustificativi..... " ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):       

> Non è solo per risparmiare carta, ma è un onere in più per gli intermediari.
> Infatti, a seguito delle nuove disposizioni (avvisi agli intermediari) anzichè ai contribuenti, sono gli intermediari che devono comunicare ai contribuenti il contenuto dell'avviso. 
> Tramite le "risposte", gli intermediari possono comunicare le singole posizioni per le quali non è possibile gestire l'avviso telematico, segnalando l'eventuale impossibilità ad operare per:
> - cessazione del rapporto di assistenza con il contribuente
> - impossibilità a reperire il contribuente
> - altre situazioni particolari.
> Come fare a dare queste risposte, è spiegato nella guida (18 pagine...) dell'applicativo AvvTel2006.  Ciliegina sulla torta: chiaramente in luglio, sotto scadenza dei redditi e dei relativi versamenti (che quest'anno sono una passeggiata....) e forse anche poco prima delle ferie.
> No comment.

----------


## AntonellaG

Teoricamente sì.
Del resto è quel famoso documento che gli anni scorsi arrivava a casa del cliente, il quale poi chiedeva "E di questo cosa ne faccio?" La regolare risposta era: "Niente, lo mettiamo via noi" e poi aspettavamo gli avvisi di IRregolarità...

----------


## ivanajol

come siamo caduti in basso....sigh :Frown:  
L'inutilita'  e l'incertezza assoluta sembrano prevalere in questo sprazzo di legislatura...

----------

